# How Soon Is Too Soon



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Okay - What is the soonest after you purchased the perfect truck, car or motorcycle did you see something that really was perfect. That then led to a trade in???

How much of a bath on trade in vs. what is still owed is too much. Tell me all your sad stories. The problem is I have a fever and I just need to understand what others have done and why.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Hmmm.

I was about to ask something similar on the Outback. After our trip to Florida we kinda have 5'r fever and are considering trading up to the 29FBHS.

Same question ... what kinda bath are we looking at taking????

I'll watch the responses here.

Wayne


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I think it is never too soon to trade in you old truck!!!!! But that is just me.









Gary


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

*Resistance is futile....* Worst deal I ever made was when I traded my '02 Ram 1500 that I bought used in June for a brand new '05 Ram 2500 Cummins the following January. Took a BATH!

But, it was the Outback's fault: between the two trucks we traded our two-year old Coleman Pop-Up for our 21RS. Now the camper was newer than the truck. And besides, the colors didn't coordinate. What else was there to do but trade? Between the two trades, I only lost enough to fund a third world country for half a year.

But it sure is a sweet looking combination sitting in the driveway! So my excuses (not necessarily in order of use):

- the pop-up sure gets cold in the winter
- the pop-up won't protect us from evil rabid bears
- the diesel gets better gas mileage and in the long run will be cheaper
- insurance could go down (this one didn't work out too well)
- white is a friendlier color for a church pastor than dark grey
- we don't have to set the pop-up back up when we get home after the rain
- we NEED a heavier truck to be safe on the interstate
- ____________________ (fill in your own truthful or semi-truthful excuse)


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Haven't had the urge in all a year and a half
Happy where I am

Don


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Well said Pastor John.









Wayne


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If you have the means to scratch the itch...then by all means do so.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Andy,

The fact that you are even verbalizing this urge, is proof that you are past the point of no return!

Stop torturing yourself, and just buy the dang thing!









I am going to be very dissapointed if I do not see a new diesel MegaCab come rolling into the rally!

Happy Shopping,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Pastor John said:


> But it sure is a sweet looking combination sitting in the driveway!Â So my excuses (not necessarily in order of use):
> 
> - the pop-up sure gets cold in the winter
> - the pop-up won't protect us from evil rabid bears
> ...


Ya know, I'm starting to like your way of thinking. You may just see me in the midst of your congregation some Sunday - I'll be the tall, good-looking fella in the fifth pew on the right.


----------



## maverick (Mar 26, 2005)

OK-here it goes, stay with me on this one! Bought a new 03 Chevy Silverado Z71 extended cab to pull my Dutchman 19T, I know not an Outback but one is coming, the Chevy was an awesome truck, but the three kids were getting too big for the small extended cab, so we kept the truck, never trade a good truck, and traded in the other car for an 02 used Suburban with all the bells and whistles. This vehicle pulled the Dutchman, which was only two years old, just fine! But went to an RV show, the kiss of death, and found an OUTBACK!!!!







This trailer we had to have! The 28rss was one sweet set up compared to what we had. Only problem was the Suburban could not handle the Hills on our trip our East this past summer. I want to take her to the Rockies! Traded in the Chevy Z71 for the new 06 Ford Powerstroke crew cab in my signature, kept the suburban, can't wait to tow the Outback now! Does not seem to smart to let the trailer determine the tow vehicle, but it does not matter what Outback I have now or in the future, no more vehicle trade- ins anymore!









Maverick


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Camper Andy,

Bottom line- if DW says OK, then GO4IT!!


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Me thinks a lot would be supply and demand. Around here it seems alot of people are dumping their trucks and the prices are down. There is one advertised today 2001 3/4 ton suburban 8.1 low miles for 13500 OBO, seem like a good price to me. So the limiting factor would be the DW factor. Can you convince her you really need the new truck? Kirk


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> no more vehicle trade- ins anymore!


I'm saving that and watching you maverick









Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The DW is on board with it since it really is her idea, I swear.

This happened before with the trailer. We purchased the 28rss after a ton of research then shortly after that they changed to the 28rsds. The DW loved the new configuration since the table would be reachable when on the road for a quick stop and lunch but she suppressed the desire to get a new one because she did not like the carpet. I know I could cover or remove the carpet but it was just enough of an issue to be a fever breaker.

Well now they are advertising the crap out of the MegaCab and she likes the room and she has heard me wish about getting the diesel. The truck is 90% for towing and 10% for going to Home Depot, so not a daily driver. At the time I could not justify the money for the diesel and I can't really now but it sure is inviting. The issue is being upside down on the trade in. The difference adds to the cost of the new truck. One other issue is they no longer have the same color so my color matched Leer canopy is not a perfect match. To paint it will add another $300 of hassle to the deal.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

What? You don't have it YET?!?!

Gee, I fully expected to see MegaCab in your driveway pictures from you this morning.
Come on, Andy... Get on with it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Burger (Dec 20, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Okay - What is the soonest after you purchased the perfect truck, car or motorcycle did you see something that really was perfect. That then led to a trade in???
> 
> How much of a bath on trade in vs. what is still owed is too much. Tell me all your sad stories. The problem is I have a fever and I just need to understand what others have done and why.
> [snapback]79878[/snapback]​


The only stamp of approval required is that of the DW.







If she ain't happy there's no way you'll ever be happy regardless if it's the perfect TV or not. Money has nothing to do with it


----------



## maverick (Mar 26, 2005)

Mike,
You and the DW both! She figures that I can't get anyhting bigger! If she only knew.









Maverick


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

CamperAndy,

If you don't get what you really want, you'll always be looking for something else.

If you've looked at all the others, and you like the MegaCab, and your DW is all for it, and you can afford it, don't worry about being upside down on your other TV.

Get what you want. Life's too short.

Mark


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

What the heck, go ahead....(See me saying that and I have an '01 TV







)


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

If you're worried about getting raped on trade in then you can always list your truck for private sale.
If it sells....great.
If no sale......no loss.

either way, you only live once.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Can I be the first to congratulate you on the new truck? No sense waiting until you actually get it. Sounds like it's a done deal.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Wow, we wouldn't trade an almost new vehicle due to the big dollar hit. It would feel like a bad night spent on Brokeback Mountain, I'd guess.









Bill


----------

